# Great Shred reference



## kneeboarder52 (Oct 21, 2004)

http://www.chopsfromhell.com/guest_columnists.html 

just thought i'd share.


----------



## macalpine88 (Oct 21, 2004)

thats rather helpfull thanks


----------



## Prophecy420 (Oct 22, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah and check out how fast Francesco Ferrari can plya...wowie! I know soam people don't care for it, but I think its cool!


----------



## Drew (Dec 13, 2004)

Francesco can't quite touch Rusty Cooley, though- for sheer "dear lord, honey, cover the children's eyes" shock effect, check out "The Seven Deadly Sins," particularly "Wrath." 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 13, 2004)

i dunno dude, have you seen the videos of some of his stuff? like the SUspension video?


----------



## Drew (Dec 13, 2004)

yeah. 

They're close enough that, honestly, if it came right down to it, I'd hate to call it one way or the other- both scare the crap out of me, but if you're ckeching out one, you should check out the other. My gut feeling is that Cooley's the faster of the two, but Ferari's been playinjg WAY less that Cooley, so time might change that. 

-D


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 13, 2004)

This is amazing  ...I posted Francesco's videos on a few other forums, and most people jumped on me for doing so, or atleast didn't find it of any use, f&*^ers!  Now at last I find people  who appreciate these guys for what they are capable of...I'm gonna go and check out this Rusty Cooley...thanks!


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 13, 2004)

I still need to get a hold of Francesco's CD. i got Rusty's first one, its pretty badass.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 13, 2004)

Well I just watched some of his vids...amazing...man he looks tiny playing that 8 stinged monster, yet he sounds like a giant...as far as comparing...I think they are both SONIC DEMONS, definately not human!


----------



## Vacant (Dec 28, 2004)

I just fell in love with this site.


----------



## Drew (Dec 28, 2004)

yep, agreed.  

Check out the Marcel Cohen lessons, there's a pentatonic lick he does that's pretty cool, off memory I think it's three-notes per string up and three-ish per string blues down- I like how he lays it out on the fretboard. 

-D


----------



## Battle-axe (Dec 30, 2004)

Yup, this site i just awsome.....have been going there for a year now and i jst love it.


----------



## Drew (Dec 30, 2004)

I've been meaning to buy the Rusty Cooley instructional DVD's- probably starting with "The Art of Picking" and going from there, as my picking technique is a joke. Good stuff. 

-D


----------



## KingoftheHunted (Jan 10, 2005)

Another good one is www.theshredzone.com

It hasnt got the same virtuoso level of instructors, but its got some good theory articles and stuff on there


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 19, 2006)

great find!


----------



## David (Feb 19, 2006)

Shane... Gibson...


and tom kopyto's on there too, his lesson samples on there are pretty lame, but that dude can play! Someone here interviewed him.


----------



## Mark. A (Feb 20, 2006)

I got Rob Johnson Shred tactics 1 and 2, all Rusty Cooley instructionals and all Francesco off that site.

On the way is Theodore Ziras's instructional, go to his site www.theodoreziras.com and download the videos hyper speed and sweep madness.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 20, 2006)

Francesco's playing's improved tenfold since he made those videos. Check out his website and listen to the samples from his new album, and the stuff he's recorded with Kyle Honea; his tone and phrasing are lightyears ahead of what he displayed on his first album.
I think it's a shame he takes so much flack on the guitar forums (although by all accounts he's pretty good-natured about it) as he has some really cool, unique ideas. He just needs a little time to refine them more. Given a couple more years he should be a really monster player.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 20, 2006)

my friends a guest columnist there.
check out jonathan orrioles.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2006)

cant believe i didnt mention this before:

www.insaneguitar.com


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 22, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> cant believe i didnt mention this before:
> 
> www.insaneguitar.com



Haven't looked there in ages. If I remember rightly there was a really good Tom Kopyto lesson there, where he shows some riffs from his album (anyone got that?).


----------



## Pauly (Feb 23, 2006)

On the JP boards there's a guy called Bakerman that's a MONSTER transcriber (he did the Octavarium tab book) and he real good at dissecting players. With FF Bakerman slowed down his stuff and showed that he's sloppy as hell picking wise, but still playing so fast you couldn't really notice at normal speed.

Rusty is just sick, on the other hand.  

Also of interest was Theodore Ziras's need to have all his videos include sound that was obviously recorded seperately - which can be seen when he frets notes and you hear diffierent notes playing. It pissed a few people off, other's weren't really bothered.


----------



## Adam (Apr 23, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> This is amazing  ...I posted Francesco's videos on a few other forums, and most people jumped on me for doing so, or atleast didn't find it of any use, f&*^ers!  Now at last I find people  who appreciate these guys for what they are capable of...I'm gonna go and check out this Rusty Cooley...thanks!




Yeah, there really amazing, probably the best 7 stringers in the world, I've been playing guitar for 2 years and I've learned almost 2 of Rusty's songs, and I am trying to finish up Fareri's Suspension, I'll post vids of me playing once I finish them and get a digital camera, and maybe figure how to post videos, let alone pictures lol.


----------

